# Post your menus



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

cheese brain
hot spinach dip in a bread coffin ( thanks , Halloweenie)
jerk chicken wings
buffalo chicken dip
stuffed bacon jalepenos
pepperoni bread and dip
dry ribs
veggies and dip

hamburgers and hotdogs at midnight

candy buffet with homemade candy and caramel apples
caramel marshmallow popcorn balls
caramel apple dip 
assorted candies

beergarita punch
caramel apple shots
assorted jello shots

that's all that I can remember without my list handy. Some friends are bringing some faves of our get togethers, and I also have beer, wine, and the rest for drinks. 

I could use some help naming some of the menu though. Some are pretty obvious, like "bat wings" and ribs, etc. But, I'd love some suggestions on the pepperoni bread and jalepenos??


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Our menu is pretty simple as we only have 15-20 guests. (our house is small and can't accomodate lots) but it is....

BBQ sausages (grilled serpents)
Small pork ribs (babies ribs)
Chicken wings (bat wings)

Cheesy bacon cob loaf dip (I call it swamp dip as I add green colouring to it)
French onion dip brain with veggie skeleton
Garden salald with puff pastry croutons shaped like bones
Devilled eggs 
Potato bake (creamy baked epidermis)

Chocolate eyes (Candied eye of Newt)
Cupcakes
Punch

and some friends are bringing a few more things to eat, and we've got drinks, spirits and beer. 

Yummum- maybe call the jalapenos stuffed slugs? Not sure about the bread tho


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks, Rosella, that's awesome!


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

yummum29 said:


> beergarita punch
> caramel apple shots
> assorted jello shots


Yummum, could you please post your recipe for the candy apple shot? I really want to make these but can't find a recipe I like.

I don't seem to have any problem thinking of sweet things to serve, but I need more savoury things to balance it out I think...as my guests will mostly be in their mid 20s - mid 30s (I have quite a few older friends) I have to remember that not everyone at this age has a sweet tooth like mine!

So far I think I'm going to do:

Mini Pasties (never cooked these before and not decided on the filling yet...hmmm)
Mummy's Fingers (sausages in pastry)
Bloody eyeballs (lychees with a blueberry 'pupil' smothered in strawberry jam ;-) )
Devil cupcakes (iced red with 'horns' made out of sugarpaste)
Graveyard Cake
Chocolate apples (covered in chocolate, nuts, with more chocolate on top!

My drinks will be:

Brain Haemorrage (shot)
Spiced Cider
Vampire's Kiss cocktail
Witches' Brew Punch

There are still more sweets on the menu than anything else.

I still need more ideas of scary savoury things to serve though.


----------



## tetedefromage (Oct 21, 2010)

So far I know I will have:

Chicken Dip in a Pumpkin Bread Bowl w/ blue corn tortilla chips
Black Magic Cup Cakes
Pumpkin Ginger Cup cakes
Toasted Pumpkin Seeds
Halloweenies (piggies in blanket)
Chicken Wings
Turkey wrap pinwheels

Nothing clever, sadly, but we're only having a couple people over. I'm still trying to figure out what else to have. I'll probably make a potato side dish or something boring like that.

For drinks we'll have soda, beer and jello shots. There probably won't be much drinking going on, since pretty much everyone has to get up early the next day. Otherwise I probably would have made a punch.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

Lea32R : I'm afraid I don't have an exact recipe but I use butterscotch schnapps and sourpuss green apple. I mix it up in a huge pitcher. I usually use about half and half but you can play with it. (You could practise until you get it right  ) I also rim the shot glasses with the caramel from the apples I make. My guests walk around licking them , lol. I usually greet them at the door with this shot. I am also making bubblegum shots, pina goulada jello eyeballs, pumpkin pie jell shots, brain hemmorhage jello shots, candy corn jello shots and one other but I cannot remember..


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm still tweaking and hoping to have my final, final by tonight - but, here's so far. We are doing a zombie murder mystery, so working around names with that in mind... not really happy with the names so far 


* Deviled Eggs - "Mmm... Eyes"
* Salty Bones w/Beer Cheese Dip - These are salted breadsticks, "Salty Bones" is a good name, still not sure about the cheese dip. Ear wax? EWWWW lol
* Nacho Chips with Guacamole and Salsa - "Decayed corpse chips with Putrid Guacamole and Entrail Salsa" - I saw a cute idea on allrecipes for hollowing out a cauliflower and filling in lines with red/blue fruit by the foot, making a brain bowl for the guac
* Cocktail Meatballs - "Schweddy Balls" or "Meaty Balls"
* Mexican Rollups - "Spicy Backbones" - these are tortilla filled with cream cheese & jalapeno mixture, then rolled up and sliced
* Spinach Pinwheels - "Something in Your Teeth"
* Smoked sausage in crescent rolls with spicy mustard - "Stubbed Toes" or "Toe Bites"??
* Cucumber Sandwiches - "Moldering Leftovers"

And with all the hassle of trying to think of clever names for the "main" appetizers, I completely gave up on naming desserts 

Mini Pumpkin Cheesecakes with cinnamon whipped topping
Shortbread Fingers
Chocolate Chewy Cookies
Chocolate Dipped Fruit
Pumpkin Fluff Dip with Ginger Snaps, Vanilla Wafes, Graham Crackers, & Apples
Mini Caramel Apples
Skull Truffles
Cake Balls - decorated like eyeballs

I think I'm pretty happy with the desserts, but struggling with the savory... what to add, what to take away... *sigh* We'll all get there


----------



## artistreelights (Oct 9, 2009)

*A few recipes would be nice--Severed ears*

A am working on Halloween Appetizers right now and putting up a page with the recipes..should have page up by end of day, so will post later if you want to see step by step HOW TO'S or recipes. Here is some pictures of what I have so far.

Severed Ears on a bed of bloody guts. Could use more blood I think but JR loved it last night when he was taste testing, and he doesn't even like pasta.









now the bloody fingers..very economical and easy to make.










I am trying to get some substantial food stuff and some treats but I am looking for some real food to keep the alcohol in check and give the kid parties something other than high energy sugar.

Bat wings and smiley lips coming soon.


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

There are some really great recipes here and some fantastic names to go with. I will be borrowing some of these for sure! 

llondra - your mini pumpkin cheesecakes are definitely being added to my menu. I will be googling a recipe for that ASAP (unless you have a recipe you feel like sharing)

ymmum29 - I will be stealing your recipe for caramel apple shots - thanks for sharing! (I've never heard of green apple sourpuss though. Is that a schnapps or liquour?) I am also making a version of stuffed Jalapenos which I will be calling Dragon Droppings. Maybe you could use that? And for your pepperoni bread maybe you could call it Putrid Pepperoni Bread or Moldy Meaty Bread (add some green peppers to look like mold). Hope there is something you can use.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

green apple sour puss is a liquor according to the bottle that I just went and looked at. It is a green color and has a black cat on it with it's tongue sticking out. There are a few different flavors. Thanks for the suggestions, I think I will go with putrid pepperoni


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks yummum - you are a HUGE Help! And you're welcome


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

yummum29 said:


> cheese brain
> hot spinach dip in a bread coffin ( thanks , Halloweenie)
> jerk chicken wings
> buffalo chicken dip
> ...



YUMMUM - may I please have the recipe for the cheese brain...I have the jello mold, never made anything with it before. Thank you!


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

marigold... well, um, I'd love to .... I go to the grocery store, buy my favorite cheese ball, let it soften, push it into the brain mold that I first lined with saran wrap then sprayed with Pam. LOL... sorry, I spend too much time on jello shots! But a bought cheese ball works great. Halloweenie has a great cheese ball shaped into a pumpkin on her site. If you want a home made one, I would go with that one.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Doesn't need to be homemade!! Sounds just great!! Thank you!


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Well, lets see...my menu is...
Swedish meatballs
Fried Teriyaki Chix bites(boneless chix, marinated, and deep fried)
Buffalo Chix Dip with blue chips
Cream cheese and Scallion Rangoons (homemade)
Hot pepper jelly w/ cream cheese 
Veggie Tray with Dip
Brain Cheese Dip- Thank you Yummum for the quick tip!
Fried "backroom" chix tenders - local restaurant favorite!
Usually these items are on the buffet inside - 
*Dessert table - *Candy buffet
Red velvet cupcakes with gummy fingers 
Ginger snaps with pumpkin dip
Fudge

Passed appetizers
- Meathead
- Pulled pork sliders - (On tray with charred skelly). served with bbq sauce (lighter fluid label)
- Any hot appetizer that arrives from guests...(I find they love to see their food being passed, and I would rather my food be the last to go instead of my guests)
I also have another table all set up for guests who bring food - lots of food arrives! Sometimes too much! 


Beverages - 
H20, Sodas
Spider Vein Shots- (pineapple infused vodka shots)
Brain Hemmorage Shots
Black Widow (Razzmataz, Red wine & cranberry punch) (might re-name and place in an unused gas can - to go with my charred skelly item!
Embalming fluid (white wine topped with a splash of grenadine)
Pumpkin ale
Seasonal beer


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Chocolate Chip Pumpkin Cookies
Broken Glass Cupcakes
Toenail Brittle (peanut brittle)
Oatmeal Scream Pies
Poisoned Apples

Boo-ternut Squash Soup
Dead Man's Fingers
Vegetable Vertebrae Wraps
Seven-Layer Spider's Nest Dip
Dried Bat Wings (blue corn chips)
Spicy Black Bug Cakes (mini chipotle black bean and pumpkin burger patties)
Stuffed Eyeballs

Bleeding Heart Punch
Warm Vampire Blood (hot cranberry punch)
Mauled Apple Cider
Veritaserum (water)


----------



## artistreelights (Oct 9, 2009)

*Am I missing the recipes??*

See lots of good names...no idea how to make. Am I missing something?


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

@Super_Freak - this is the recipe I am using for the mini cheesecakes - she walks you through step-by-step and the recipe for all is at the bottom of the page.

http://pinchmysalt.com/2006/10/02/mini-pumpkin-cheesecakes/


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

And my drinks - trying completely new ones this year, but I have assurances from the forum that they're awesome 


Ectoplasm (increase to make a full punch bowl)
1 oz apple juice
2/3 oz Pisang Ambon liqueur (bright green color, tropical fruit/banana flavored liqueur)
2/3 oz lemon juice
2/3 oz vodka
Lemon-lime soda

Pour all ingredients except lemon-lime soda(7-up) into a tall glass filled with cracked ice. Then finish drink by topping off with lemon-lime soda. Garnish with something spooky



Dragon's Blood Punch
Serves: about 20 to 25 servings

Ingredients
• 1 (46-ounce) can red punch (recommended: Hawaiian Punch)
• 1 (46-ounce) can apple juice
• 1 (48-ounce) bottle cranberry juice
• 1 (2-liter) bottle ginger ale
• Ice cubes
• Berry vodka, optional
• Orange liqueur, optional

Directions
Combine all ingredients in a large punch bowl or pot. Add ice and stir.
For grown up version, add 2 cups berry vodka and 1/2 cup orange liqueur.




And I'm making the chocolate-covered cherry jello shots from here (rum soaked cherries in a creme de cacao with vodka jello shot, topped with a thin coating of chocolate magic shell and a dollop of Reddi Whip) - I'm thinking I'm going to greet guests at the door with this 

http://www.myscienceproject.org/j-shot-3.html


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks llondra! Your menu sounds amazing!


----------



## shandemoss (Oct 24, 2010)

Lea32R said:


> Hi guys, I'm in need of a little inspiration! Please share your menus for this Hallowe'en


We are having FriTOE chili pies and chili dogs.


----------



## artistreelights (Oct 9, 2009)

*Punch sounds good*

Going to try one of those, mouth is watering already.


----------



## Cheebs (May 13, 2008)

Our menu for this year:
Meathead with cheese, rolls, condiments
Sweet and spicy rats' brains (savory meatballs recipe from allrecipes.com)
Deviled eggs (same old but was thinking of actually cutting out red pepper horns this year)
Skull dip with crackers (cheese dip molded like a skull, its mainly cream cheese, cheddar cheese and green onions)
Blood dip with veggies (ranch dip with red food coloring)
Monster snot with dried skin chips (spinach dip with green food coloring and blue corn chips)
Zombie brain cupcakes (based on a post on craftster.org, was all the rage last year)
Day of the dead cupcakes (cupcakes in the shape of skulls with powdered sugar and colored icing for decoration)
Chocolate fountain with hearts (strawberries), brittle bones (pretzel rods) and donuts (no name for those, the SO loves having them though)
Toxic drink (Mountain dew, midori, vodka, seltzer) Its really good and with the right seltzer, glows under black light, we also add dry ice for some smoke and bubbles
Some specialty shots, not sure of them yet, SO is making up that list
Then the usual sodas, water, beer and malt beverages

We usually have anywhere from 10 to 20 people at our party and I know of one person this year who insisted on bringing cupcakes. So I am definitely keeping the quantity down, like only one box of cake mix is going into the both cupcakes, and I'm only getting one cucumber, one green pepper, etc for the dips. But I have to say my friends LOVE the deviled eggs, they never last longer than an hour or two.


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

This year I decided to just make desserts and let my guests bring snacks/appetizers to share with everyone. In past years I always ended up making too much food and spending too much money on it, so I decided to scale back this year. 

I served:

homemade caramel corn
chocolate covered oreos
sugar cookies
caramel apples dipped in mini chocolate chips
chocolate mousse cupcakes
apple spice cupcakes
chocolate candy bars
gummy orange slices
orange jelly beans
melocreme pumpkins
orange m&m's
orange gumballs
spider suckers

Here's a picture of the set up (sorry for the crappy quality):


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

Witchie!! Great spread!!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Everyone's menu lookis amazing! Very inspiring!
I would love to know how to do the bread coffin and the recipe for the bloody fingers.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

I got the bread coffin idea from Halloweenie's profile page. She has some amazing pics in her album and the coffin was in there


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

yummum29 said:


> Lea32R : I'm afraid I don't have an exact recipe but I use butterscotch schnapps and sourpuss green apple. I mix it up in a huge pitcher. I usually use about half and half but you can play with it. (You could practise until you get it right  ) I also rim the shot glasses with the caramel from the apples I make. My guests walk around licking them , lol. I usually greet them at the door with this shot. I am also making bubblegum shots, pina goulada jello eyeballs, pumpkin pie jell shots, brain hemmorhage jello shots, candy corn jello shots and one other but I cannot remember..


Thanks, that sounds delicious. I don't think we do that Sourpuss thing here in England but I guess Apple Sourz would be roughly equivalent. I'm already doing Brain Haemorrhage shots but wanted to give people a few different options for shots.

I'm also greeting my guests with shots, and a variety of other drinks too. Get people loosened up a bit and they get more in the spirit IMO


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

yummum29 said:


> Witchie!! Great spread!!



Thanks yummum!!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Nice spread Witchie Women...looks great!

Artistreelights........My web site (below is the link) has several pages of food. Last year we started shooting prep pictures because some of the members were not sure about certain steps. Its a work in progress but you will find both the pictures & recipes....hope it helps you out.
You have to enter the site on the main page & the next page list all the food pages. Enjoy!


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the spread Witchie Woman. Looks very elegant!

I'm keeping the menu simple since it is on a Sunday (can't stay up too late) and I only have the in-laws and a few neighbors coming by.

Turkey chili (in the crockpot) with all the fixings
Chicken nuggets (for the kids)
Mozzarella sticks (for the kids)
Mummy dogs (hotdogs wrapped in cresent dough)
Fruit platter
Graveyard cake or cupcakes...haven't decided which one yet!


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Lea32R said:


> Yummum, could you please post your recipe for the candy apple shot? I really want to make these but can't find a recipe I like.
> 
> I don't seem to have any problem thinking of sweet things to serve, but I need more savoury things to balance it out I think...as my guests will mostly be in their mid 20s - mid 30s (I have quite a few older friends) I have to remember that not everyone at this age has a sweet tooth like mine!
> 
> ...


I've been forced to revise my menu somewhat, due to being unable to find lychees anywhere!!

I also decided the mini pasties were going to be too much trouble to assemble and cook (as if I won't have enough to do the day of the party!) So have got rid of them.

Now we'll be having:

Mummy's Fingers (apple & pork sausages in pastry)
Bat's Wings (Chicken Wings)
Anti-Vampire Dip with Bread 'Stakes'
Hot as Hell Chilli Dip with Carrot Sticks (can't think of anything scary to call the carrot sticks!) 
Cobweb Cupcakes
Graveyard Cake

There'll also be some general munchies; crisps & sweets & stuff.


----------

